# Got my shop smith today



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

got my shop smith today couldnt wait to use the lathe.. iv never used one befor... almost got hurt 3 times im done so i got a good shop smith mark v for sale


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

crookedcut said:


> got my shop smith today couldnt wait to use the lathe.. Iv never used one befor... Almost got hurt 3 times im done so i got a good shop smith mark v for sale


???????????????

G


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

heres the pics....


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Why is it that a lot of newbies to turning don't think turning can be dangerous? Don't people realize that people have been killed and seriously injured by the lathe? Unless you know what you're doing, get help from an experienced turner or take a class.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Really?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

MTL, not sure what you're asking. Late last year an experienced turner was killed when a large chunk of wood broke apart and hit her on the head. She was wearing a face shield and still the force was enough to cause a fatal head injury. I see a lot of people that think that turning is not dangerous since there are no spinning blades. Heavy chunks of flying wood or flying metal when a tool breaks on a catch can ruin your day just as quick as your table saw or other power tool. All I'm trying to say is be careful, especially if you're not sure about what you're doing.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> MTL, not sure what you're asking. Late last year an experienced turner was killed when a large chunk of wood broke apart and hit her on the head. She was wearing a face shield and still the force was enough to cause a fatal head injury. I see a lot of people that think that turning is not dangerous since there are no spinning blades. Heavy chunks of flying wood or flying metal when a tool breaks on a catch can ruin your day just as quick as your table saw or other power tool. All I'm trying to say is be careful, especially if you're not sure about what you're doing.


My really was to buying and selling so quickly. I agree with you. My dad taught me to turn when I was probably 12 or so. Kind of scared the crap out of me at first! But I never got hurt :yes:. Fortunately, my worst accident so far was caused by a dremel, 12 stitches worth. I was being an idiot when that happened. Cant imagine making a screwup with something as powerful as a lathe.


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

i dont have the patiance for turnning wood.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

crookedcut said:


> i dont have the patiance for turnning wood.....


 then why did you buy a lathe or a shopsmith in the first place?
im not patient at all but i love turning:yes::yes:
you shouldnt give up just yet


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Turning does require less patience that say furniture or cabinet making. Plus you can turn free wood and wood others would call scrap. 
I've owned a shopsmith and so did my Grandfather and Dad. I'm sorry to say but the lathe is the weakest tool on the shopsmith. I know a lot of people turn on one and so did I. If you get lessons on turning from someone it will definately be easier not to mention safer. 
do feel free to ask all the questions you want. We'll try to answer.


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks john i guess i really just dnt even know where to start with using the lathe... i took a 4x4 and made ot round yesterday.....lol and it was not very easy.. i thought it was going to b easy as pie.... wrong...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Crooked. If you can take a class, take one. If you can't, do some research. Watch some videos, read some tutorials. I've been learing how to turn for a while now and when you do figure something out, it's very rewarding. Take your time, relax and try some simple stuff. John Lucas has some great videos on technique that really helped me out. There are plenty of great guys here that are very good at turning. Sawdustfactory, Firehawk, John Lucas etc. Ask questions and give it an honest go. 1 day of bad turning is no reason to get rid of your tools. Start small. Work your way up.
Good luck. I'll help where I can, but I'm still learning too. :thumbsup:


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

im gonna give it a try agin... i need someone to walk me thru the basics.... how to start and how to balance and chuck up the pice.... i wanna turn a bowl... have never been close to a ;lathe befor so just throwing a big log on there and grabbing a gouge didnt work to well for me.....:no:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I still haven't really turned a bowl yet. I turned one a while back but it was a scary experience with catches galore and pieces flying everywhere. I did eventually get it turned, but not correctly. I have decided that, for me, I am going to start from the beginning again and learn proper technique first. I've been putting scrap between centers and practicing with my roughing gouge, my spindle gouge and my skew chisel. I am confident with the roughing gouge now, but until I am equally as confident with the spindle gouge and skew, I'm not going to move on the the other chisels. I have a nice piece of walnut sitting under my lathe, just waiting to be turned into a nice bowl once I get the technique down. 
Here's a link to John Lucas' youtube page. He makes it looks easy, but his videos are top notch. I would suggest that you start with some research such as these videos before hitting the lathe again. Then try smaller things such as spinning tops, small spindles etc to get used to it. Then move on to larger projects like bowls and pepper mills. 
C'mon guys, chime in here and give some suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

crookedcut said:


> im gonna give it a try agin... i need someone to walk me thru the basics.... how to start and how to balance and chuck up the pice.... i wanna turn a bowl... have never been close to a ;lathe befor so just throwing a big log on there and grabbing a gouge didnt work to well for me.....:no:


 i agree with all the above
never give up and watch plenty of good videos
good luck to you:thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

WIth spindle turning, there are two basic cuts, beads and coves. Practice on old 2x4's making a bead and cove stick. Here's a link to the AAW's teaching guide: http://woodturner.org/Member/TeachingGuide_a.pdf


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rounding a 4x4 is a pretty ambitious first project. Lots of opportunities for catches. I took the easy way out ant bought a couple of 2" dowels to start with. Practice different cuts and then make a spinning top or 10. A wine bottle stopper kit is an inexpensive and simple setup and you can make them from scraps lying around the shop or from a small tree branch. I bet you'll be hooked after you make that first successful project and take it in the house to admire. Be safe and have fun. And watch john's videos!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would suggest you start with this video. Then subscribe to my videos so you can easily find the other ones. I will be doing more as I get time.


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't give up just yet, once you get the hang of it you WILL be hooked and sucked into the vortex!!!! Watch John's videos and others like it on you tube. I have and I am happy to say I am totally hooked on a new and fun hobby, that being said BE CAREFUL!!!!!! Never lose concentration on your task at hand, and have fun with it. Take it slow and learn as you go, it is a blast, and can be very rewarding!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hobgood (Feb 6, 2012)

I just got my lathe last week and have just been screwing around turning every piece of soft scrap wood I can find around my shop. I also had zero knowledge of the workings of the lathe but after several hours of YouTube videos.....I can't seem to stop experimenting with it! Favorite machine in my shop ( at least for now until the new wears off, or the CNC machine arrives.......) 

Just take it slow and use some common sense around the equipment, and you'll be hooked before you know it. 

Don't sell it!


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

well i worked on it all day yesterday... i fiugred out sharp tools is the key to this period... i experimented all daywith tool angle and spinning the cutting edge of the tool... i made a bunch of mistakes and found some sucess.. i started turning a vase thing out of black jack oak.. it was second i had a big pine log so i cut a chunk and turned something that looks kinda like a cookie jar... hollowed it out and everything... now i got me sum bodark... i cant wait to get it on there and make sum shaveings.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

you kinda sound hooked now:thumbsup::thumbsup:
but we need pics man even if its ugly show us anyway


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

ok yall dnt lol at my stuff i turned or what ever i did to it.....:yes:


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

what yall think about that bodark wood i love the color


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

i should have watched johns videos befor i started.... THANKS JOHN U TOUGHT ME A TON OF STUFF ABOUT USING THE TOOLS:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice start:thumbsup:
and to think you almost gave up


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

nice turnings, keep it up and have fun with it, just remember, keep your head in the game and be careful........


----------

